
Good Things Happen to Bad People - brendancahill
https://brendancahill.io/blog-3/blog-post-title-three-epnlm
======
event-horizon
Is this suggesting that only bad people get knocked off their horses? Or that
everyone does.

If it's the former - do you believe the universe is keeping track of and
making judgements on people?

If its the latter - would you rather not succeed at all?

Seems like an easy way to console oneself about feelings of jealousy/regret
but i'm not sure how effective that would be for me. Feels better to focus
energy elsewhere.

~~~
Nonchalant
Thats a good way to respond for me life is a game of choices I don’t believe
in god but don’t get me wrong I believe in chance there is a possibility of
there being one but let’s just say there was not one then we just do happen to
exist in a place with no rules those in power made rules to better control the
people and animals follow the rule of the jungle big fish eats small fish
small fish eats shrimp one just has to accept that the situation one is in is
because of your own choices and your wealth because of your ancestors choices
don’t expect to be extraordinary by living a ordinary life and a safe life get
out your safe bubble and you will see what I mean for me this is something I
learned the hard way expecting something to change in a ordinary cycle of a
peaceful life I wanted for things to change but did not want to change myself
DONT fear the unexpected it’s what gives life it’s colors because it can’t be
controlled one just has to accept and keep moving never regret on the past
actions or dawn on your life Because it it’s what made you who you are
difficulty is what gives ones achievements it’s felling of accomplishment
because if all things where easy then nothing would be worth striving for

